# What's the safest depth wheel spacer I can with my car?



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guys how deep can I go on the spacer? I just want to get the LTZ wheels a little closer to the fender lip. I am currently on Eibach Sport Lines with an OEM size tire and they are tucked in bringing them out would give it a much more stanced look. I just don't want to loose to much of my thread strength and don't want them poking what do you guys think like 1/4" ?? Thanks everyone !


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I had the DDM Works spacers in black on my ECO - I would say about 3/8 inches per side. Just a little and helps fill the wheel well nicely. Had them on for more than 10,000 miles. Just torque the wheels to spec. I had no issues.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

The ddm works spacers are 3/16 if memory serves. Dont think they sell a 3/8 spacer. 

On stock studs i wouldnt go anything over a 5mm or 3/16 spacer. They really arent long at all. A 5mm will make a difference tho. I just went 15mm with my msr095 setup. Same tire size as you (cant remember wheel offset tho) and tried to go with eibach bolt ons. Had nothing but problems as the stock studs were too long and lugs that held the spacer on were too tall. Instead of cutting all my stock studs i replaced them with arp extended and beat the studs out of the spacers then just used as slip ons. Works great now and sits right where i want it to. 

You can try your local parts store and get a 5mm 5 lug universal spacer and bolt it on to see if you like it or not. If you do return it and get the ddm ones as they are hub centric and the others will not be. You WANT hub centric when it comes to spacers. If not return them and look at other options. Just a thought.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> The ddm works spacers are 3/16 if memory serves.


 - I stand corrected - 3/16 is what they are.


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

hmmm 3/16 is nothing I want to get out like 1/4" I am thinking hmmmm but yes I do want hub centric. Maybe I should just leave it alone. My clear side markers are coming this week I will play with that first. Thanks guys!


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

3/16th is so close it will be negligible to your 1/4 inch desires.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

And I found a set of centric spacers from eibach. They're on carID but you gotta type in 1.8 for the engine to have them show up. These will require longer studs or cutting the originals to work.


----------

